# Cannot mount usb stick

## mayday147

Although I've configured the kernel just like in the gentoo-wiki howto, the system doesn't see the stick:

```

dmesg:

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

```

kernel .config

----------

## Roman_Gruber

I use lsusb to see, if my system sees the usb-stick.

One way is to use another usb-port.

Second you can try a genkernel and see if it works. If it does, then you will have to compare your config with the genkernel one and see whats different.

I hope this will help.

----------

## piewie

Correct logging shoul look this way. Propably a kernel modul is missing. Check your scsi and usb kernel configuration. 

```
Mar  8 00:19:33 Paris [19783.970062] usb 3-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Mar  8 00:19:36 Paris [19786.465989] usb 3-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Mar  8 00:19:36 Paris [19786.556144] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Mar  8 00:19:36 Paris [19786.556514] scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Mar  8 00:19:36 Paris [19786.556694] usb-storage: device found at 2

Mar  8 00:19:36 Paris [19786.556696] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Mar  8 00:19:36 Paris [19786.556756] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

Mar  8 00:19:36 Paris [19786.556793] USB Mass Storage support registered.

Mar  8 00:19:41 Paris [19791.547904] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SigmaTel MSCN             0100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

Mar  8 00:19:41 Paris [19791.548886] SCSI device sdc: 20XXXX24 512-byte hdwr sectors (1043 MB)

Mar  8 00:19:41 Paris [19791.549509] sdc: Write Protect is off

Mar  8 00:19:41 Paris [19791.549512] sdc: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

Mar  8 00:19:41 Paris [19791.549514] sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

Mar  8 00:19:41 Paris [19791.551551] SCSI device sdc: 20XXXX24 512-byte hdwr sectors (1043 MB)

Mar  8 00:19:41 Paris [19791.552129] sdc: Write Protect is off

Mar  8 00:19:41 Paris [19791.552131] sdc: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

Mar  8 00:19:41 Paris [19791.552133] sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

Mar  8 00:19:41 Paris [19791.552135]  sdc: sdc1

Mar  8 00:19:41 Paris [19791.553668] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdc

Mar  8 00:19:41 Paris [19791.553701] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

Mar  8 00:19:41 Paris [19791.554246] usb-storage: device scan complete
```

----------

## mayday147

It seems that the kernel is seeing the disk, but what is it named?

```

localhost mayday # lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 126f:2134 TwinMOS

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

----------

## toralf

What is the output of lspci ? And BTW please set USB_STORAGE_DEBUG, if not already done.

----------

## mayday147

```

localhost mayday # lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 945G/GZ/P/PL Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 945G/GZ/P/PL Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 016a (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

04:01.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

```

----------

## toralf

Hhm, your config looks fine - and do you use a current stable gentoo kernel, hotplug and udev, yes ?

----------

## mayday147

```

*kernel 2.6.20

*[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-106-r1  USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB 

*[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hotplug-20040923-r2  44 kB 

```

----------

## piewie

lsusb also shows devices which are not supported by linux. It is only a hardware identification tool. Check your kernel configuration - SCSI and USB. Your stick must be identified as mass storage device.

----------

## enzobelmont

use usb mass storage option in your kernel config and/or scsi emulation (read docs).

in userspace emerge udev dbus and hal (and maybe lvman)

sorry my english...   :Wink: 

----------

## mayday147

 *enzobelmont wrote:*   

> use usb mass storage option in your kernel config and/or scsi emulation (read docs).
> 
> in userspace emerge udev dbus and hal (and maybe lvman)
> 
> sorry my english...  

 

Everething you said it's already done, but still no usb stick.

----------

## piewie

check for usb-storage (modul or kernel).

cdrecord -scanbus

----------

## toralf

 *mayday147 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> *kernel 2.6.20
> ...

 I use stable kernel 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 and sys-fs/udev-104-r11, the hotplug package is the same. B/C your kernel options ar e set (beside the fact, that I uses them as modules) I would bet that this is an issue with the 2.6.20/udev combination..

----------

